
Postmaster general reorganizes USPS ahead of November election - LopRabbit
https://www.axios.com/postmaster-general-usps-vote-mail-71f9fdd1-d0db-443e-a8cb-8ceb90a795cf.html
======
fillskills
This really scares the crap out of me. I dont know the potential number of
people who will end up voting by mail, but given Covid, I assume that would be
significant. Messing with that system will really screw Americas voice and
essentially block democracy. What can we do to make sure that our government
know that this is unacceptable

~~~
GarrisonPrime
Considering about 20% of mail-in ballots have already been disqualified for
one reason or another, a drastic change could be exactly what's needed.

~~~
blhack
If you're talking about the NY primary, it didn't have much to do with the
mail, it was mostly people who were unfamiliar with the process and mixed up
things like forgetting to sign it.

Here's an atlantic article about it:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2020/07/new-
yor...](https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2020/07/new-york-
election-failure-mail-in-voting/614446/)

That said: I think New York is an example of why the debate about this is
worth having. 20% of ballots getting tossed is catastrophic.

~~~
Redoubts
> It didn't have much to do with the mail

From your link

 _Patel said his campaign is looking at thousands of other votes that seem to
be missing postmarks entirely—a post-office error... He sent me a photo of a
box of 3,000 absentee ballots from just one part of the district that have
been ruled invalid because they lack a postmark._

Personally I've heard a lot about the mail being an issue in NY.

------
djaque
It really is scary how open the current administration is about attacking the
postal system before a historic mail in election. I sent my ballot application
in the other day and it is already taking an extra two days compared to what I
am used to. The intent is clear.

That, plus the constant narrative about voter fraud (which apparently only
happens in blue leaning states) and then the comment about delaying the
election. He's setting himself up so that if he loses in November he can
scream "they cheated" and try to override our democratic process. Voting is
the core of democracy and it's crazy that it's coming under attack. Whatever
the outcome of the election is, this November is going to be a scary time.

------
mnm1
It's interesting to see the election being manipulated right in front of the
public's eyes and be unable to do anything about it. This post office bomb is
only one part. We are being told by our representatives about their briefings
from intelligence agencies on foreign attacks on our elections, yet are not
allowed to know any details. The white house clearly supports both domestic
interference and foreign. They are actively perpetrating the fraud
domestically and passively doing nothing about foreigners. There are other
players, like Facebook which intentionally allows conservative conspiracy
theories to thrive. It's hard to imagine this year's elections will be fair
with so much meddling allowed to happen. Will we have another election decided
by the Supreme Court because ballots can't be counted quickly enough? Full me
once shame on ...

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Facebook is intentionally allowing _conservative_ conspiracy theories to
thrive? I think that at best, you are seeing only one half of the picture...

------
somerandomboi
Why would a businessman that has invested in companies that oppose the USPS be
elected Postmaster?

~~~
owyn
Appointed, not elected, and this was the plan. I just sort of hoped that there
was a layer of bureaucracy at USPS that might be able to resist this kind of
blatant sabotage, but I guess not..

------
lettergram
I'd like to offer an alternative view...

As Nancy Pelosi brings up the concern:

"believe these changes, made during the middle of a once-in-a-century
pandemic, now threaten the timely delivery of mail — including medicines for
seniors, paychecks for workers, and absentee ballots for voters."

... I'm not 100% sure from this article what shifts took place. It's quite
possible to handle the increased volume of mail (and lack of funds) these
changes were necessary in an attempt to prioritize her concerns.

Honestly, articles like this appear as propaganda to me.

Take my opinion as you will -- neither party represents me, so I don't feel
overly supportive of one side (perhaps making me more sensitive to said
propaganda).

~~~
WalterGR
The article has a neutral headline. It includes statements from people on both
sides of the political divide - you just included one of the quotes from one
of the sides.

We could argue until the cows come home about how many words the article
contains that were quoted by whom, and whether the right words were quoted,
and someone might feel that the article leans to the left or leans to the
right.

But straight-up _propaganda_?

